# 5-week-old baby goat with thick white discharge from vulva



## Rahme (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello guys,

I have a 5 week old goat who was born prematurely. She was born so little! She was not able to stand up but with our help (Bo-Se and so much love) she managed it in day ! <3

She was also not able to take her mother's breast so we bottle-fed her mum's colostrum for 6-7 days (we froze mum's colostrum so we were able to feed her colostrum for 3-4 days) or so but since she started drinking from mum, she stopped taking the bottle, she just doesn't want it and prefers mum 

When she was 3-4 days old, she got constipated. With some olive oil in her milk and warm water&soap from the bum, thank god we solved that problem too.

She is doing very well, very playful, gained so much weight etc! I <3 but I noticed a very small size thick white discharge coming out from her vulva last night. Today the discharge is more. She drinks milk, pees, poops, and she is still playful.

What can it be? Anyone has experienced this before?

I just love her so much so I am worried. I want to make sure she is healthy and happy!

P.S. She still doesn't eat hay or forage or grains properly. She tries, plays with them but she just started eating only a tiny bit.

She had her first shot of CD&T Vaccine last Monday and getting her next shot in 10 days or so.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is the discharge actually coming from the vulva or is it loose poop that is smeared? Can you clean her back end and then see where it is coming from?


----------



## Rahme (Mar 29, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Is the discharge actually coming from the vulva or is it loose poop that is smeared? Can you clean her back end and then see where it is coming from?


Yeah, its coming from the vulva. Her poop looks normal (dark brown colour, hard, solid, oval shaped pellets).

Its so weird because i was watching her today. The discharge comes and goes. she had it in the morning then when i checked , her vulva was so clean, then she had tiny bit hanging out her vulva again.

She is so young to be in heat right?, so not sure what it is 🤔


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless it smells bad, I wouldn't worry about it. They do have normal discharge.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have a vet look at her seems weird.

Just to let you know, colostrum should only be fed for the first 24 hours at most, then go to regular milk.


----------



## Rahme (Mar 29, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Have a vet look at her seems weird.
> 
> Just to let you know, colostrum should only be fed for the first 24 hours at most, then go to regular milk.


Thank you for your reply.

I was wondering why colostrum should be fed for the first 24 hours at most?

Perhaps, is that the reason why my baby goat got conspitated? 🤔 As far as i remember she drank around 0.5 lt of colostrum in 3-4 days tho, she wasnt drinking a lot, once the colostrum finished we started regular milk from her mother


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

After that time frame, it is hard for them to digest.


----------



## Rahme (Mar 29, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> After that time frame, it is hard for them to digest.


 oh, makes sense  thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.


----------

